# My Guppy had MORE fry!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I can't believe it! She had like 13 more fry last night, :fish: and I already had like 15...I don't know what to do with all these little guys! :shock: My mom says I should feed them to my bettas, but I just can't do it! :roll:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can always check with your LFS Sometimes they give you store credit for them.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

And rememember a few of them dont make it to adults anyway.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

true...i had 31 baby platies and now i have 7 that survived...


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

:-? my guppies wont make it to hood? i only had 8 two days ago..will they survive? now u worried me!! lol :fish:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i have had 100% success rate with raiseing mine!


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i just bought 1 fry when he was very tiny, and hes still growing, healthy and doing good.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

If they are in a community tank or with almost any other fish, a lot of them will more likely than not get eaten. Out of at least 20 swordtail fry, 7 survived. The seven that survived were the ones that I kept in the breeder net until they were big. The other ones I kept on letting out because I thought they were big anough, but they kept on getting eaten, lol. But with baby cories, I kept them in a seperate container by themselves and as far as I can tell they all made it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Alisha said:


> I can't believe it! She had like 13 more fry last night, :fish: and I already had like 15...I don't know what to do with all these little guys! :shock: My mom says I should feed them to my bettas, but I just can't do it! :roll:


Wow, like, I'm just so like excited, I like just can't believe it like. :roll:


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

what's ure problem? I was just amazed because I thought she was done having fry....and this is my first time having fry so I'm a little excited...is that a problem???? :-|


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks, did ure guppy have any fry yet?


----------

